# Living In Murcia



## grsoprendo (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We need some advise please. We are moving to Spain in september this year and had more or less settled on the Benalmadena area, we are now having 2nd thoughts and have started looking at the Murcia area.
What are your thoughts on the difference between the 2 areas.
We have found Murcia house prices both for rental and buying cheeper, which is swaying us.
We have a small dog to bring with us and cannot find a carrier that will take him to Alicante so we would need to go the Malaga which is putting us off due the difficulties on getting from there to Murcia even if we hire a car.
Any advise would be gratefully received
Geoff


----------



## JeffG (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi

We used to live in Murcia (Los Alcazares) for 2 years but had to return to the UK for family reasons , we've both got full time jobs again now , but can't wait to go back maybe next year. But we also like other countries which I won't mention on this site , that is our dilema ! 

I would definately recomend Los Alcazares , right by the Mar Menor , 5 mins to San Javier airport , great for cycling / walking , enough expats around to keep us all amused , and potential for the future. Other places to look at near by are Santiago de la Ribera , San Pedro del Pinatar , Los Narejos , San Javier, Lo Pagan all very close to the sea , or 10 minutes inland there are plenty of other small towns and prices are cheaper.

The prices of sales and rentals have come down greatly and are definately more attractive than in some areas of Spain but there is a massive difference between where we were and Benelmadena. Having visited that area several times its like comparing Brighton / Blackpool with a small seaside town.

JeffG


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So why is Murcia cheaper?????

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am confused. 

1) there are carriers who will transport to Alicante ...or anywhere else in Spain 
(BTW Have you got pet passports etc?) 

2)Benalmádena is a town. Murcia is a province, city and semi-autonomous region? It's like comparing Poole with Cumbria. 

3) Do you have a car? 

Let us have more info and we can help


----------

